# Best choice for a "glassy" finish?



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi all.:wave:

I've got some minor correction polishing to do soon (on dark grey metallic paint) and will be looking to follow this up with an LSP that will provide a really "glassy" look.

I had been planning to go for GTechniq EXO once warm enough, but I'm unsure if this will give me the look I'm after.

Would C.Quartz _or_ 22PLE VX1 _or_ even GTechniq C1 be a better option for that "dipped in glass" look? (......or another option that I haven't mentioned?) All the products mentioned seem likely to offer great beading and sheeting, durability and surface protection, which is all good, but to be honest my main priority is the looks (shallow, I know).

The nature of these products mean that it's a bit more difficult to just try something and then switch like you can with a wax so I thought I would try to get some guidance based on others' experience rather than risk making the wrong choice by myself.

Any advice gratefully received. Many thanks. :thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

You can always apply a layer of a decent carnuba wax on top, to give a deeper & wetter effect


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Backfire wet diamond would be a good start and easy enough to change if you don't like it. But the durability won't compare to the ones you've listed.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

All the coatings you mentioned will be suitable. All give a great glassy look that only coatings can give! :thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

DesertDog said:


> You can always apply a layer of a decent carnuba wax on top, to give a deeper & wetter effect


Been using a carnuba wax over last summer, but I actually prefer a more 'blingy' look really. I like the metallic flake to pop a bit more and find the wax dulls this aspect of the paint.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Alex L said:


> Backfire wet diamond would be a good start and easy enough to change if you don't like it. But the durability won't compare to the ones you've listed.


I've used the Blackfire Wet Diamond and do really like it. It's the best I've tried so far, but I wondered if it would be possible to amp it up a bit more!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Werkstat Prime, Followed by Carpro Reload?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

majcas84 said:


> I've used the Blackfire Wet Diamond and do really like it. It's the best I've tried so far, but I wondered if it would be possible to amp it up a bit more!


Layer it. I've got six coats on the fender of my MGB, at the moment, and it gets better and better after every coat. I would also apply it over bare paint, polished with something very reflective at low-angles like Megs #205 or possibly Menzerna SF4000. This combo is pretty stunning, and I'll see if I can find pics...

Steampunk


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

organisys said:


> Werkstat Prime, Followed by Carpro Reload?


Been reading good things about Reload over the top of Cquartz. Haven't used Werkstat Prime - would this out-gloss Cquartz?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Gtechniq C2v2 is well worth a go or Optimum Opti-Coat and then use the Optimum Detailer, both of these products have given my car the best looks ever but C2 is the better as it lasts far longer


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I've always found Opti-Seal to give a very glassy finish. It may not be the most durable but it's so quick an easy to apply you can put some on after every wash if you wish.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Most sealants will give you that glassy look


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Steampunk said:


> Layer it. I've got six coats on the fender of my MGB, at the moment, and it gets better and better after every coat. I would also apply it over bare paint, polished with something very reflective at low-angles like Megs #205 or possibly Menzerna SF4000. This combo is pretty stunning, and I'll see if I can find pics...
> 
> Steampunk





Shinyvec said:


> Gtechniq C2v2 is well worth a go or Optimum Opti-Coat and then use the Optimum Detailer, both of these products have given my car the best looks ever but C2 is the better as it lasts far longer


Thanks for those suggestions. I've currently got on 2 x Blackfire Wet Diamond + 2 x FK1000p + 2 x C2v2 and it's pretty good but not "WOW". I know the polishing will add gloss and was hoping that Exo or a glass coating would also take it up a notch again. Unrealistic?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Go nano/silica. Trust me!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Wolfs Hard Body if you want bling. You will lose the colour on some colours. The stuff is like a mirror ..


Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

dooka said:


> Wolfs Hard Body if you want bling. You will lose the colour on some colours. The stuff is like a mirror ..
> 
> Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


I agree with Dooka. Had it on our previous black car and it never looked so shiny. It's unbelievable.👍


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

majcas84 said:


> Been reading good things about Reload over the top of Cquartz. Haven't used Werkstat Prime - would this out-gloss Cquartz?


it won't!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

dooka said:


> Wolfs Hard Body if you want bling. You will lose the colour on some colours. The stuff is like a mirror ..
> 
> Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


Hi dooka, how do u think hard body would look on the bright orange focus st colour? As u mention it could lose the colour on some colours? Cheers


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

I love the finish of FK1000P, if you can get it to sit over a glaze properly (I use R222 paint cleanser). The glaze counteracts the super glassyness of the FK. So you get a nice deep gloss and a crisp shine. I cannot shout FK enough though long lasting protection and immense sheeting quality !


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> it won't!


Hi mate,cheers for ur help yesterday in my blingy QD post.
I'm now looking at this hardbody to replace my power lock ,
How do u think it would look on bright pearlescent orange? I love the power lock as it is glassy yet wet at the same time, worried if I go for hardbody and it doesn't do the colour proud it'll be a pain to remove. What do u think?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Hi mate,cheers for ur help yesterday in my blingy QD post.
> I'm now looking at this hardbody to replace my power lock ,
> How do u think it would look on bright pearlescent orange? I love the power lock as it is glassy yet wet at the same time, worried if I go for hardbody and it doesn't do the colour proud it'll be a pain to remove. What do u think?


OH had a Tambora Flame Freelander 2 - metallic finish. The best thing I ever put on there that made it very glass like AND made the flake pop was the Werkstat Acrylic kit.

Pics


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That's one of the ones I haven't used yet Deegan!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> OH had a Tambora Flame Freelander 2 - metallic finish. The best thing I ever put on there that made it very glass like AND made the flake pop was the Werkstat Acrylic kit.
> 
> Pics


Damn that does look good... How durable?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> That's one of the ones I haven't used yet Deegan!


Lol thought ud say that... What's ur view on the finish between power lock and the nano sealants then?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Damn that does look good... How durable?


Werkstat acrylic is very, very easy to add layers each time you wash, for example. 3 layers when you first apply will last 6 months or more, then as you add layers, you are obviously getting even better durability. Using the Werkstat Glos as a QD every so often adds even more bling.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

I saw a car with the Klasse twins that had 6 layers of Klasse high gloss sealant. That was the holy grail of glass look.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Werkstat acrylic is very, very easy to add layers each time you wash, for example. 3 layers when you first apply will last 6 months or more, then as you add layers, you are obviously getting even better durability. Using the Werkstat Glos as a QD every so often adds even more bling.


Hmm so the glos applies just like a detailer, it's a lsp on its own?
Do u know if I'd need the prime on a fully machined car or could I just go with the glos? Thanks


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

dave- said:


> I saw a car with the Klasse twins that had 6 layers of Klasse high gloss sealant. That was the holy grail of glass look.


Never heard of Klasse before, I'll google it, but u say it's really glossy
Thanks for that info


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Werkstat acrylic is very, very easy to add layers each time you wash, for example. 3 layers when you first apply will last 6 months or more, then as you add layers, you are obviously getting even better durability. Using the Werkstat Glos as a QD every so often adds even more bling.


Do u mean werkstat acrylic gloss, or jet trigger? Cheers


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

deegan1979 said:


> Never heard of Klasse before, I'll google it, but u say it's really glossy
> Thanks for that info


Yes it was all the rage years ago. The klasse twins is very famous combo but hard to use the sealant product so newer stuff has taken over because it is easy to use.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Do u mean werkstat acrylic gloss, or jet trigger? Cheers


The acrylic kit contains Prime - a paint cleanser, Jet Trigger - the sealant, Glos - the QD.

Glos in its own wouldn't give much protection. Trigger is the LSP.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Max Protect aint bad..


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

:wall:


Blueberry said:


> The acrylic kit contains Prime - a paint cleanser, Jet Trigger - the sealant, Glos - the QD.
> 
> Glos in its own wouldn't give much protection. Trigger is the LSP.


Would there be any point me getting the gloss if I were to top up with jet trigger after each wash? I'm guessing a little goes a long way with this jet trigger? 
Cheers for your help by the way


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> :wall:
> 
> Would there be any point me getting the gloss if I were to top up with jet trigger after each wash? I'm guessing a little goes a long way with this jet trigger?
> Cheers for your help by the way


A little does go a long way with the Trigger. One spray per panel, spread it then buff with a clean MF cloth.

I didn't use the Gloss very often because the Trigger is so easy.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I use all three of the Werkstatt products Prime/Jet/Glos.You don't have to though


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

deegan1979 said:


> Hi dooka, how do u think hard body would look on the bright orange focus st colour? As u mention it could lose the colour on some colours? Cheers


I think that is the kind of colour it would suit. I have found on darker colours, especially black and blues, it is so reflective. The lighter the base colour, the less this effect is. Suits my grey van ..


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm kind of torn as my orange colour does tend to look great with a wax, u get a really deep warm colour that looks like its just been hosed down, although some waxes like r222 concours do mute the pearlescent flake a bit. I'm worried if I apply the hard body it might make the colour less orange if that makes sense?
An idea ive just had is that I've got some of the optimum opti coat/seal I've not used, small clear spray bottle with crystal clear liquid, do u think this would have a similar glassy look as hardbody/reload and jet trigger ? If so I'll test half my bonnet with it on alongside my power lock to see how I like it


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

deegan1979 said:


> Lol thought ud say that... What's ur view on the finish between power lock and the nano sealants then?


well it's hard to beat true glass for glassy looks! 

I love Powerlock, it stays glassy the more coats you put on. But the nano sealants give a harder, even more glassy shine. Look at Aarons car, you just can't get that look with regular waxes or sealants!

You're just going to have to try a sample of that reload and see if you like the look. :thumb:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't want to compliment matters further for you (As there have been lots of good products suggestions given here.), but this is another option you could look at. I believe that this is the kind of finish you are looking for:


IMGP7036 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP7034 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

This is Dodo-Juice Supernatural Hybrid with Supernatural Acrylic-Spritz, applied over paintwork freshly polished with Optimum Finish Polish II. Your comment about liking the effect waxes have on your paintwork, but wanting more glassiness made me think of this. SN/SNH layered over your favorite polymer sealant (BFWD would do very nicely.) on well refined paintwork would be a good compromise to achieve this, offering something of the best of both worlds. A full on glass coating would obviously give you the most glassy finish possible (CQuartz UK is what I'm drooling over at the moment, along with Polish Angel Cosmic Glass Coat...), but they won't have the warmth in full sun that a carnauba, or carnauba hybrid could give you. If you want to try to get a glassier finish with what you already have, I would layer your BFWD over freshly polished paintwork. If you want a bit more warmth/glow without compromising the glassiness, get a sample pot of SN to play with. However, once your car is fully corrected you may want the best protection you can find, in which case I would definitely look at a true glass coating. Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

majcas84 said:


> Thanks for those suggestions. I've currently got on 2 x Blackfire Wet Diamond + 2 x FK1000p + 2 x C2v2 and it's pretty good but not "WOW". I know the polishing will add gloss and was hoping that Exo or a glass coating would also take it up a notch again. Unrealistic?


I've used GT stuff for years, c1 with c1.5 (3layers) - gives insane reflections















Sent from my GT-I930








The thing is prep work is key. 
The insignia has just 1 layer of c1.5

I think waxes always give a warm finish, can alter the colour (but sometimes one needs that)

Do you want long life protection and gloss then c1 c1.5 awesome combo and very quick to apply

But there is something satisfying about applying a wax. 
We all have our own fav combos. Sometime its down to personal choice.

Ps GT EXO is another level when it comes to gloss (c1 then exo)


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

ArtDeShine nano gloss paint sealant is what you might want


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

That art de shine does look great doesnt it. Shame its not in the uk yet.
Ive come to a decision folks, for now im holding off on the nano coatings (hardbody) purely cos if i dont like it itl be a nightmare to remove and im hoping to try vics red in the summer for a warm wet look.
For now im gunna stick with power lock, but add reload or jet trigger every week after washing, hopefully as the layers build up the combination should resemble these blingy nano coatings and ill be happy that come summertime it should be easy to strip down ready for waxing.
Thanks for all ur helpfull posts and pictures all


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Artdeshine is available now from alfred or matt (stangalang)

Nano gloss sealant would be a good choice or a little more hardcore ArtDeChem 1k.

See here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287625


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

No mentions for 22PLE. (VX1 or VX1 Pro)

Anyone got any experience of using this yet?

The product descriptions I've read for it sound impressive, with a high silica content, but I would be interested to know whether anyone thinks it justifies the extra ££s.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

majcas84 said:


> No mentions for 22PLE. (VX1 or VX1 Pro)
> 
> Anyone got any experience of using this yet?
> 
> The product descriptions I've read for it sound impressive, with a high silica content, but I would be interested to know whether anyone thinks it justifies the extra ££s.


Nice marketing with this one!


----------

